# Which Madone - $3500-$3750



## UltralightHiker (Jun 9, 2011)

Ok, I have been saving up for a while, sold my Trek 2.3, and am now looking at new bikes. I really like my LBS, it is a Trek dealer, not to mention I get a good discount there for being on the club and race teams.

I have around 3500-3750 to spend on a bike. I cannot decide what to do. 

A) Get a Madone 5.2 and upgrade the wheels later (or perhaps try to trade in the new wheels at the LBS for credit towards new wheels) - $3100 + Future wheel upgrade
B) Get a Madone 5.9 Frameset and build up (same frame as the 5.2, could choose my own parts, but probably the more expensive option) - $4250 No upgrades Needed but over budget
C) Get the cheapest Project one with future upgrades needed (but would have a 6 series frame) - $3900

So really my questions are the following:

The 5.2 and the 5.9 framesets are the same correct? If so, it seems like a no brainer to do the 5.2, as just the 5.9 frameset and Ultegra gruppo equal the cost of the 5.2

Is the 6 series frame worth the $800 premium over the 5.2?


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

It's US-made and you get more paint options (although the matte black 5.2 looks great). Force is quite a bit lighter (than even Dura Ace), fantastic ergonomics and only $100 more.

Buying a frameset from Trek is silly... they overcharge compared to their full bikes.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 1, 2009)

6 series with force all the way.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

TrekFest starts on Thursday, I think.... and most shops will offer 12 months same as cash during that sale... if that helps with the decision.


----------



## UltralightHiker (Jun 9, 2011)

I can't get a test ride on a 6 series, but have ridden the 5. Will I notice much difference on the 6 series frame?


----------



## tbb001 (Oct 1, 2007)

UltralightHiker said:


> I can't get a test ride on a 6 series, but have ridden the 5. Will I notice much difference on the 6 series frame?


Not a ton of noticeable difference from just a test ride.
I have both a 5-series and a 6-series SSL...the SSL feels a bit stiffer in the headtube and bb, and is definitely lighter. Other than that, they feel the same for ride quality.


----------



## UltralightHiker (Jun 9, 2011)

And I am assuming even less between a 5 and non-SSL 6. Would you get the 5 in my position?


----------



## fivekabob (Sep 16, 2008)

I went one level below what you are proposing with a 2012 Madone 4.7. Not sure there is much difference in the frames or performance but what a few experienced cyclists told me that it's a simpler design with external cabling and traditional seat post. My friend who wrenches out of his house likes the external cabling. A very good looking bike and very responsive and maneuverable. BTW I bought the bike new for about $2649. +tax and once used Dura-Ace pedals. Good luck with your purchase.


----------



## MarvinK (Feb 12, 2002)

The 5 & 6 are going to be more vertically compliant because of the seatmast, but the price goes up quite a bit. 

The 3 & 4 ride fairly similarly. The 5 & 6 are fairly similar.

I heard what your friend is saying about internal cable routing... and agree.


----------



## inthesticks (Oct 27, 2010)

Shop around some dealer has to have a 5 or 6 sitting on the floor waiting to get rid of, by far they are better than the 3 and 4.


----------



## UltralightHiker (Jun 9, 2011)

I ended up going with a Madone 6.5 P1 bike. Dealer (also the shop owner and the coach of our race team) gave me a smoking deal. Could not pass it up. Quoted me 18 days on the build time.

I went with a 6.5, with Force, swapping the wheels out for another brand he carries, local wheel builder called Real-Design Wheels, carbon bars, and the rest was unchanced other than color.


----------

